
1M rows/s from Postgres to Python - maurycy
https://magic.io/blog/asyncpg-1m-rows-from-postgres-to-python/
======
brudgers
A discussion from 2016,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12227507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12227507)

